# Possible values for card driver in xorg.conf



## jemate18 (Feb 6, 2009)

In xorg.conf, I already used the

Driver "nv" for nvidia

What are the other possible values that can be put in the Driver?

? for ati
? for sis
vesa for ?


----------



## adamk (Feb 6, 2009)

ati for ati
sis for sis
vesa for vesa

You can see all the available drivers installed on your system in /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/

You can see all the video drivers available via ports with 'ls -lad /usr/ports/x11-drivers/*video*'

Adam


----------

